# Ordinance Received



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Av8tor152d & Chiefs~Wifey ordinace received.
2. Volt ordinace ready
3.
4.
5.
6.

Launch!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WTF is this?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

There is a term in the military called - need to know. You are not cleared nor have a need to know.

G4, double top secret stuff going on here.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I call BULL SHIT!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I call *BULL SHIT*!


Not, had you called really called BS, you would have used the :BS icon. I say Pfft to your BS.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Not, had you called really called BS, you would have used the :BS icon. I say Pfft to your BS.


Thats it. I have to make a trip to the Post Office tomorrow anyways. Might as well throw something in there for you. Do you need some Tabasco? What do you want? Crabs? They are in season right now. I could overnight a bushel to you.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Watch it folks, Volt is into that secret squirrel shit again.:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, just PIF elswhere. Twice on me this summer is a plenty.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Actually, just PIF elswhere. Twice on me this summer is a plenty.


Name your target!:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Av8tor152d & Chiefs~Wifey ordinace received.
2. Volt ordinace ready
3. Massphatness ordinance received
4.
5.
6.

Launch!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Thats it. I have to make a trip to the Post Office tomorrow anyways. Might as well throw something in there for you. Do you need some Tabasco? *What do you want? Crabs?* They are in season right now. I could overnight a bushel to you.





Volt said:


> Actually, just PIF elswhere. *Twice on me this summer is a plenty.*


I"m sorry Mike and Ricky but this is way too funny!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I"m sorry Mike and Ricky but this is way too funny!!


How about Mike and Ricky just pound on the funny boy from up North?


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Volts had crabs this summer? TWICE?!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a great idea!! Smack Vin around a little!!



Volt said:


> How about Mike and Ricky just pound on the funny boy from up North?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> That's a great idea!! Smack Vin around a little!!


I believe they were talking about Bao, a$$hat.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> 1. Av8tor152d & Chiefs~Wifey ordinace received.
> 2. Volt ordinace ready
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Central launch location. Hummmmm, throwin' one across the pond?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I believe they were talking about Bao, a$$hat.


Forgive Al..... He stays confused...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Central launch location. Hummmmm, throwin' one across the pond?


Keep fishin' - you still aint cleared to be in da know.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Keep fishin' - you still aint cleared to be in da know.


Listen here my highly charged friend. On my, BADM - Every Day Is Monday For Al certificate it also states the I have clearance to info on all bombs planned and/or launched. (It's in really really small print so I understand why you might have missed it.)

Fess up or I will report you to the Mod Squad!! (I'm sure that's as old as Old Sailor)


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Av8tor152d & Chiefs~Wifey ordinace received.
2. Volt ordinace ready
3. Massphatness ordinance received
4. Gnukfu ordinance received

Launch!

Al - no I'm not telling you the target - you'll find out on Monday


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

volt said:


> 1. Av8tor152d & Chiefs~wifey Ordinace Received.
> 2. Volt Ordinace Ready
> 3. Massphatness Ordinance Received
> 4. Gnukfu Ordinance Received
> ...


:BS! :BS! :BS!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Double top secret......crap, I only have secret security clearance.:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Listen here my highly charged friend. On my, BADM - Every Day Is Monday For Al certificate it also states the I have clearance to info on all bombs planned and/or launched. (It's in really really small print so I understand why you might have missed it.)
> 
> Fess up or I will report you to the Mod Squad!! (I'm sure that's as old as Old Sailor)


:gn:gn:gn:chk:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

0308 0070 0001 5101 3506

Tis better to bomb than to be bombed.....


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> 0308 0070 0001 5101 3506
> 
> Tis better to bomb than to be bombed.....


Who you picking on today?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Who you picking on today?


You don't even have as much Clearence as Al has.... and I aint telling Al nuthin'


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> 0308 0070 0001 5101 3506
> 
> Tis better to bomb than to be bombed.....


*Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry about the delay guys! I've been slightly distracted lately. Nice to see this launch!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

No problem... It's the ass whipping that counts when it hits

:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 5101 3506
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 3:12 PM on August 18, 2008 in BATON ROUGE, LA 70817. 

Houston - the Eagle has landed!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:hn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe he was home when it hit and we took him out??? Not a whisper from him, and he is normally pretty "chatty"? I am concerned, maybe we should get joel to run over and look for bodies.


Hehe


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I call BULL SHIT!


I stand corrected.

WOW guys just WOW!

pics in a minute


----------

